# Host you in 2016



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

Following on from the 'Host me' thread, I'm throwing out an open invite to anyone that fancies a game in 2016 at either of my tracks, Broadstone or Hayling

This applies to everyone apart from dickheads, even Mendie can come down  :ears:


I'm only doing this because it's the season of goodwill


----------



## richart (Dec 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			This applies to everyone apart from dickheads,
		
Click to expand...

 On that basis I will have to get Louise to invite me to Broadstone, and Wookie to Hayling.:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2015)

Very much like to play Broadstone, I'm playing Hayling early Feb for the first time  so when your looking to put something together for Broadstone I'd like to be considered please &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

No problem Robin, Hayling will be in good nick in February but I'd recommend leaving Broadstone until later in the season  :thup:

ps....got your pm cheers


----------



## Three (Dec 26, 2015)

Two terrific courses!


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 26, 2015)

Would love another go round Hayling, that one that goes over the hill with the mound at the top (13?) owes me big time!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Would love another go round Hayling, that one that goes over the hill with the mound at the top (13?) owes me big time!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 13th Paul. A good workman never blames his tools


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 26, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Would love another go round Hayling, that one that goes over the hill with the mound at the top (13?) owes me big time!
		
Click to expand...

I've never hit the fairway, always on the side of the bank on the right and make bogey most of the time


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 26, 2015)

Would be keen to get involved and will also be happy to reciprocate at ours.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2015)

Fitness permitting I will happily take you up on these later in the year. Were currently trying to buy a bolthole on the south coast in this vicinty in all likelihood (may pick your brain on areas at some point if thats ok)


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 26, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I've never hit the fairway, always on the side of the bank on the right and make bogey most of the time 

Click to expand...

If my tee shot had been 4 ft further right I would pretty much have been on the green in 1, as it was I got caught in the mound and walked off with a 7!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			Fitness permitting I will happily take you up on these later in the year. Were currently trying to buy a bolthole on the south coast in this vicinty in all likelihood (may pick your brain on areas at some point if thats ok)
		
Click to expand...

Of course, drop me a pm when you need some advice. Won't take long to pick my brain


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2015)

Haven't played Broadstone in ages, would like to try it again.  If you fancy trying my place in the summer we'll have to sort something out.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2015)

Gordon, me old Mate, me old Mucker....you are a Dude amongst Men!
As per my resolution for the year - losing my Links cherry - Me, Fragger and CVG are looking at coming down your way at some point as its the nearest!!
Watch this space!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Gordon, me old Mate, me old Mucker....you are a Dude amongst Men!
As per my resolution for the year - losing my Links cherry - Me, Fragger and CVG are looking at coming down your way at some point as its the nearest!!
Watch this space!
		
Click to expand...




I'm looking forward to it  

#punchshotsunderthewind


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Haven't played Broadstone in ages, would like to try it again.  If you fancy trying my place in the summer we'll have to sort something out.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that sounds good Rich, heard nothing but good things about your place  :thup:


----------



## Piece (Dec 26, 2015)

Broadstone is a track I'm not familiar with thus definitely up for that if it can be done! :thup: Plus another cheeky one at Hayling wouldn't go amiss....


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Yeah that sounds good Rich, heard nothing but good things about your place  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lovely course I caught at the end of the summer, can't think of a bad hole.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 27, 2015)

Will definitely keep an eye out for a day out at Hayling or Broadstone!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 3, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Would love another go round Hayling, that one that goes over the hill with the mound at the top (13?) owes me big time!
		
Click to expand...

Was playing a Beckford Bowl match at Hayling (away for our team) back in 2014. During the morning 4'somes we were still on the 13th green when the Hayling player in the group behind us hit his tee shot to about 2 feet.

Played there a few times now and I still do not know the strategy for that hole.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 3, 2016)

Just in case my original post got lost - I too would like to have another run around Hayling. I can reciprocate at ours - natch.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Played there a few times now and I still do not know the strategy for that hole.
		
Click to expand...

Very, very easy that hole.
Hit a slappy old drive up the right hand side, making sure you still keep yourself unsighted from the green.
Knob a thinned 5 iron over the top of the hill and let it roll down to about 3" from the cup.
Walk off with a birdie.
See. Very easy.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Very, very easy that hole.
Hit a slappy old drive up the right hand side, making sure you still keep yourself unsighted from the green.
Knob a thinned 5 iron over the top of the hill and let it roll down to about 3" from the cup.
Walk off with a birdie.
See. Very easy.


Click to expand...

Not everyone has your skill and ability though !


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Following on from the 'Host me' thread, I'm throwing out an open invite to anyone that fancies a game in 2016 at either of my tracks, Broadstone or Hayling

This applies to everyone apart from dickheads, even Mendie can come down  :ears:


I'm only doing this because it's the season of goodwill    

Click to expand...


I looked into the last couple of Hayling mini meets with interest, but could not quite make them.
Think Broadstone ought to be an easier travel for someone coming from my direction, so would be interested.

A goodwill thread indeed.
Maybe the forum equivalent of "build it and they will come..."


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Not everyone has your skill and ability though !
		
Click to expand...

Your looks belie your astuteness


----------



## Twire (Jan 4, 2016)

Two courses on my must play list, would love to take you up on your offer when I'm over that way


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2016)

Delighted to see quite a bit of interest in this, rather than contact people individually I'll leave it up to you guys to contact me if/when you'd like to play either course  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'll leave it up to you guys to contact me if/when you'd like to play either course  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can we play it tonight????


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Can we play it tonight????
		
Click to expand...

Of course!  Which course? What time? Who's bringing the torches?


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2016)

Been trying to get to Hayling, but the dates never suit....hopefully this Year!

Thanks for the offer D4S


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 4, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Following on from the 'Host me' thread, I'm throwing out an open invite to anyone that fancies a game in 2016 at either of my tracks, Broadstone or Hayling

This applies to everyone apart from dickheads, even Mendie can come down  :ears:


I'm only doing this because it's the season of goodwill    

Click to expand...

I have only just seen this HAHAHA!! 

wont come play Hayling as i only play good links courses, but would love to come and play Broadstone sometime soon!

Can you sign me in and then go home?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I have only just seen this HAHAHA!! 

wont come play Hayling as i only play good links courses, but would love to come and play Broadstone sometime soon!

*Can you sign me in and then go home?* 

Click to expand...

Of course!  In fact, I'll even come back later to buy you food and drink


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 4, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Of course!  In fact, I'll even come back later to buy you food and drink  

Click to expand...

Well I was going to buy lunch, but as you offered &#128515;&#128536;


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Very, very easy that hole.
Hit a slappy old drive up the right hand side, making sure you still keep yourself unsighted from the green.
Knob a thinned 5 iron over the top of the hill and let it roll down to about 3" from the cup.
Walk off with a birdie.
See. Very easy.


Click to expand...

I played it one time with an iron off the tee to the very narrow part of the fairway at the top of the hill. My next shot was a chipped 7 iron to the left just to get it rolling down the hill and onto the green. However, it was the biggest fat you have ever seen and the ball trundled into the rough halfway down the hill on the right. Made a bogey from there.


----------



## Chisteve (Jan 5, 2016)

Gordon I'd be up for a round at Hayling dependent on date and weather 

Also could arrange a round at Goodwood downs course sometime if you fancy somwhere different 

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 5, 2016)

Chisteve said:



			Gordon I'd be up for a round at Hayling dependent on date and weather 

Also could arrange a round at Goodwood downs course sometime if you fancy somwhere different 

Cheers 

Steve
		
Click to expand...

Love the downs. My dads a member, if I ever move back to Portsmouth that will be my choice for membership.

Just hope they get the greens even half decent in the future. They've been average every time I play there!


----------



## Chisteve (Jan 7, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Love the downs. My dads a member, if I ever move back to Portsmouth that will be my choice for membership.

Just hope they get the greens even half decent in the future. They've been average every time I play there!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a member 

The green keepers have been working hard on the greens - there are in the process of changing the type of grass, it was a bit hit and miss last year 

Hopefully they will be better this year 

Still a great course though - handicap travels well


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2016)

Does Hayling ever close for anything other than snow? I'm booked into a hotel (Ibis) on the 2nd Feb as I'm playing Hayling on the 3rd and just wondered if I need a plan B in place!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			Does Hayling ever close for anything other than snow?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt if it will Robin. Drains superbly.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			Does Hayling ever close for anything other than snow? I'm booked into a hotel (Ibis) on the 2nd Feb as I'm playing Hayling on the 3rd and just wondered if I need a plan B in place!
		
Click to expand...

Snow, and Chelsea fans in the local area...


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Snow, and Chelsea fans in the local area...
		
Click to expand...

I'll sneak under the radar and not wear any Stone Island gear then :smirk:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			Does Hayling ever close for anything other than snow? I'm booked into a hotel (Ibis) on the 2nd Feb as I'm playing Hayling on the 3rd and just wondered if I need a plan B in place!
		
Click to expand...

It's been closed for 3 days in the 4 years I've been a member and 2 of them were due to snow. Course is in shocking condition just now, we had winter rules on yesterday


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			It's been closed for 3 days in the 4 years I've been a member and 2 of them were due to snow. Course is in shocking condition just now, we had winter rules on yesterday  

Click to expand...

Thanks, looking forward to it  :thup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 17, 2016)

It is back in trolley and buggy ban today though (although it'll be nowhere near the condition most places wait for until they introduce one).  I'll send an email nearer the time if it looks like being carry only.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			Does Hayling ever close for anything other than snow? I'm booked into a hotel (Ibis) on the 2nd Feb as I'm playing Hayling on the 3rd and just wondered if I need a plan B in place!
		
Click to expand...

How far away is the Ibis - been looking for a decent play to stay on Hayling for ages!?!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 17, 2016)

if you are able to host on the 30/31st of this month I would be keen to come and have a game.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			How far away is the Ibis - been looking for a decent play to stay on Hayling for ages!?!
		
Click to expand...

It's near Fratton Park about 20 minutes away, everywhere on the island was too expensive, the Ibis was only Â£34 so it's a no brainier and no silly start time for me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			if you are able to host on the 30/31st of this month I would be keen to come and have a game.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Steve but I'm playing Ferndown and Hockley that weekend so not about.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's near Fratton Park about 20 minutes away, everywhere on the island was too expensive, the Ibis was only Â£34 so it's a no brainier and no silly start time for me.
		
Click to expand...

Rob, leave yourself at least 30mins to get out of Pompey and down to Hayling. The golf course is right in the extreme SW corner of the island and a 10-12min drive once you cross the bridge  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Rob, leave yourself at least 30mins to get out of Pompey and down to Hayling. The golf course is right in the extreme SW corner of the island and a 10-12min drive once you cross the bridge  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think I can see the course from my penthouse suite but have to loop back round again, but like I said, for Â£34 and to take a few hours out my journey it was a no brainer. 

Is the bridge a Toll?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I think I can see the course from my penthouse suite but have to loop back round again, but like I said, for Â£34 and to take a few hours out my journey it was a no brainer. 

Is the bridge a Toll?
		
Click to expand...

the bridge is not a toll, can be busy with rush hour traffic, but you should be after rush hour. Would agree on allowing 30 mins to get there


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I think I can see the course from my penthouse suite but have to loop back round again, but like I said, for Â£34 and to take a few hours out my journey it was a no brainer. 

Is the bridge a Toll?
		
Click to expand...




SteveW86 said:



			the bridge is not a toll, can be busy with rush hour traffic, but you should be after rush hour. Would agree on allowing 30 mins to get there
		
Click to expand...

Steve is telling fibs, it's Â£50 each way for Chelski fans  :ears:


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's near Fratton Park about 20 minutes away, everywhere on the island was too expensive, the Ibis was only Â£34 so it's a no brainier and no silly start time for me.
		
Click to expand...

Don't say too long or you might grow some extra fingers...


Does the Hayling ferry still run across from Eastney? That might be a better bet than driving all the way round.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 23, 2016)

Forgot to say that I'd be delighted to host Forumers at ours this year once the weather picks up.


----------

